
Tesla can't sell cars in MI, but state retirement fund owns the stock - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2016/08/10/mich-retirement-funds-boost-stake-tesla-stock/88548252/
======
rmason
To me this is the very the definition of irony. Interestingly though Tesla is
blocked from selling cars (passed in a special 3 am legislative session) they
do own a tool and die plant in Grand Rapids.

